# Hello and opinions



## holliehmstd (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi there! I am an avid crafter and I love to quilt but now, the love is flowing into need and since we are expecting another little one and re-doing the kids' rooms, I am working on many projects right now. I am working on this quilt for my daughter's room right now. That is just the center of the quilt, there are borders to add and it will balloon to a queen size and I plan on using cotton batting with good loft,but I am unsure of how to quilt it. I guess free-motion, which I have never done before and will need to purchase the foot for my machine. That is not an issue since I know I want to do free-motion on the boys' quilts. 

I made her the doll quilt to match her quilt and I did that geometrically, but I don't like it for the larger quilt.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Very pretty I am sure your little girl will enjoy that. I like the idea of making her doll a matching quilt. I made my grand daughter a dress last summer with a matching one for her doll. I have never tried free motion quilting so I can't help you with that. I'll get to it one day..I hope.Enjoy your sewing.


----------



## holliehmstd (Apr 26, 2012)

yikes! I forgot to say that I got the idea for the center square of the doll quilt from Missouri Star Quilt Company's YouTube channel. The Disappearing 4 Patch Quilt pattern.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jA-10A_Uc6k&list=PLGmdwMk0QUyHvGFxoC5DDvo8DR6DSY4DU[/ame]

I love the pattern but wow! all those cuts and pieces, that was not going to happen right now for a queen size quilt!


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Welcome Hollie--your little quilt is adorable!

I just started trying freemotion quilting, and it is addictive! I just love it. They say you get better with practice--I am sewing up a storm, and don't see much improvement, but I sure am having fun.


----------



## holliehmstd (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks, I am really nervous to make a commitment to quilt a top and be unsure of how it will turn out but I guess that is what leaps of faith are for!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I love the zig zag. You need two more rows of those blocks.

Stitch in the ditch the zig zag frames. Stipple the purple squares.

If the batting will be different from the doll quilt, make a practice swatch.


----------

